# Best car for £1250



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hello all

Right iam after a few ideas for cars that will be 100% reliable for a 20k a year use. Has to be comfy, very economical and clean. My daily commute is 60 miles a day round trip mostly on motorways. I go to newcastles from time to time which is about 400 mile round trip also me and the mrs go camping a couple of times a year so an estate would be good. My budget is 1250 max and just want to know if you can think of or had an experience of a car that will do what iam asking. 

I was looking at

Citreon C5 HDI estate
Pug 406 Estate
and possible Saab.

any help would be brilliant 

regards

Rob


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

£1250 + 100% reliable + 20k a year + economical + suitable space for camping trip = equivalent of turning water in to wine!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Saab 9-5 you can get for under your stated amount and will be a good car, something like a 2.3 lpt and even bigger in estate form.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

jimmy669966 said:


> £1250 + 100% reliable + 20k a year + economical + suitable space for camping trip = equivalent of turning water in to wine!


Ha I was thinking up the budget :lol:

I hear about people getting good cars, but to be honest you can spend a fortune on a sh*t one!

Rover 75 tourer? They are HUGE & the diesel is known for being reliable as it's a BMW engine.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Vectra diesel would be good, not the most rewarding of drives but bits are cheap and it's a good motorway cruiser, toyota avensis would be another choice, I wouldn't want to take a chance with a c5


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> £1250 + 100% reliable + 20k a year + economical + suitable space for camping trip = equivalent of turning water in to wine!


Wow i came on this website for valuable infomation like that..cheers for you wisdom :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hmmm yeah ive never thought of vauxhall to be honest with you. I guess any modern TD has its faults. I used to have a 306 hdi and it was solid and i used to cain it ( in my youth lol) but now i got more responsibility i need something a bit more comfy.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Wow i came on this website for valuable infomation like that..cheers for you wisdom :thumb:


Sorry if you've taken offence to the comedic way in which I was trying to relay the information.

Let me put it in a more constructive way. £1250 is not a sufficient budget to meet all your requirements.

At you're budget, you're either going to get something with monumental mileage which contradicts your reliability criteria, or something with a big petrol engine that's going to contradict your economy criteria.

The number one reason for people part exchanging cars in the U.K. is that it is uneconomical to keep a car because things are starting to go wrong with it. Also the average part exchange price in the U.K. is £1900.

So you're looking for a car that is reliable for a budget of under the average price a dealer will pay a customer to take an unreliable car off their hands.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Wow i came on this website for valuable infomation like that..cheers for you wisdom :thumb:


It maybe wasn't too helpful a post but there is a point to his post. Unfortunately at your price range you are going to be looking at a 7+ year old car with high miles which may have problems. Obviously service history will give a bit of peace of mind.

My money would go an a Saab. Try and get one which has had the dual mass flywheel done, mega expensive to fix.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Sorry if you've taken offence to the comedic way in which I was trying to relay the information.
> 
> Let me put it in a more constructive way. £1250 is not a sufficient budget to meet all your requirements.
> 
> ...


See it wasnt hard was it. What you have said there i didnt realise so thats the sort of info iam after.

Thanks for you comment.

Iam running a 1.9 non turbo golf at the moment which is a 3dr but it just cant hack the miles iam doing. plus its giving me a bad back with no back support what so ever. plus iam 6ft4 so not the best car to own.
Although it is outstanding on fuel etc 58mpg on each tank.

iam not massively fussed about the high miles on a car as the way i see it is if things where to go wrong then they would have by now.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

306 hdi 50+mpg the half leather is comfy has air con etc


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Focus imho


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Volvo v40 for me, I got one a couple of months ago, 1.9 td sports lux on 52 plate for £950 with 150k miles, FVSH feels nice and tight with no rattles.

Cruise, leather A/C, 1.9TD renualt engine.

They do not rust, comfy seats and go forever as long as well serviced.

Expect 40mpg, around town which is what I get, took 1 hour to change the cam belt.. lovely, audi's etc you need to take the front off  and cost £££ to keep alive.

Avoid mondeo's if the turbo, injectors etc go then it's a scrap car.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mark Chandler said:


> Volvo v40 for me, I got one a couple of months ago, 1.9 td sports lux on 52 plate for £950 with 150k miles, FVSH feels nice and tight with no rattles.
> 
> Cruise, leather A/C, 1.9TD renualt engine.
> 
> ...


yeah ive looked at volvos seen a view for not much money. also the 306 isnt a bad idea ive had one before. seen an
meridian with only 88k miles for just over what my budget is.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Post #4 looks helpful, it's rude of you to ignore it.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Budget is tight, as mine has been for a few years now but solid cars can be had. My current car was 900 notes and hasn't done me a wrong 'un yet, 200bhp doesn't meet you economical criteria.

With these outlines I'd be looking at a Vectra, my wife has a 1.8 petrol hatch and the boot is huge, not the most satisfying car to drive but munches up the m/way miles
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201152438378949/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-age/up_to_10_years_old/body-type/estate/fuel-type/diesel/model/vectra/make/vauxhall/radius/1500/postcode/dh78tx/page/1?logcode=p

Mondeo estate, but the hatch is equally as big as the vectra, we've had to hatches and I prefer them massivley over the Vectra we have.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201145427121938/sort/priceasc/usedcars/fuel-type/diesel/body-type/estate/maximum-age/up_to_10_years_old/model/mondeo/make/ford/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p

The Volvo v70 would also appeal but you'd have to go older and much higher in milage over the 2 above.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok not an Estate, but with all that power you could tow a truck behind you with the campin gear in it.

Link.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Post #4 looks helpful, it's rude of you to ignore it.


I knew I'd missed one out, the 75 is a good call Jody. The interiors LOOK so comfy it's unreal, not actually had a drive out in one though, couple of tourer diesels kicking about in budget.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Ok not an Estate, but with all that power you could tow a truck behind you with the campin gear in it.
> 
> Link.


How does that even slightly classify as economical??


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Ha I was thinking up the budget :lol:
> 
> I hear about people getting good cars, but to be honest you can spend a fortune on a sh*t one!
> 
> Rover 75 tourer? They are HUGE & the diesel is known for being reliable as it's a BMW engine.


do you know why models have the bmw engine? and are they 4 cylinder?

you got a thumbs up:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I Definately wouldnt overlook a Rover for that price, especially one with an L series diesel in it. (a 45 2.0 diesel, for example).

can be bought and repaired very cheaply.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> do you know why models have the bmw engine? and are they 4 cylinder?
> 
> you got a thumbs up:thumb:


Rover 75 diesel uses the 2l lump from BMW but it's de-tuned to around 115bhp where in the 3 series at the time I believe it was around 130bhp.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

pooma said:


> Budget is tight, as mine has been for a few years now but solid cars can be had. My current car was 900 notes and hasn't done me a wrong 'un yet, 200bhp doesn't meet you economical criteria.
> 
> With these outlines I'd be looking at a Vectra, my wife has a 1.8 petrol hatch and the boot is huge, not the most satisfying car to drive but munches up the m/way miles
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201152438378949/sort/priceasc/usedcars/maximum-age/up_to_10_years_old/body-type/estate/fuel-type/diesel/model/vectra/make/vauxhall/radius/1500/postcode/dh78tx/page/1?logcode=p
> ...


yeah they are great cars.. my old man owns a mondy estate but a 2.0 petrol. great car but iam scared if it goes wrong they are massivly expensive.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

pooma said:


> Rover 75 diesel uses the 2l lump from BMW but it's de-tuned to around 115bhp where in the 3 series at the time I believe it was around 130bhp.


interesting. ill have a look out as never really thought of them as an optoin plus they do an estate so deff worth looking into.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yeah they are great cars.. my old man owns a mondy estate but a 2.0 petrol. great car but iam scared if it goes wrong they are massivly expensive.


In your budget you probably are playing a waiting game for the injectors going which are a known fault on the diesels and bloody expensive to fix.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of the cdti ones are the bmw engine iirc, it's bmws worst engine too it's quite underpowered in the big 75.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

paintmaster, have a look over on rovertech, there are a few 75's in their "for sale" section ATM, and as its a specialist site, a large majority of the cars are well looked after mechanically :thumb:

the 45 Diesels, and 25 2.0 diesels are also L series engines :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

75's are lovely cars. Drive nice, I think they look good too. Any ZT's in that price range? :hehe:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bob you nesbitt.
get a rusty purple golf with a silly engine.

ps,ill have the kettle on before we go tomorrow x


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Most of the cdti ones are the bmw engine iirc, it's bmws worst engine too it's quite underpowered in the big 75.


Easily ramped up to what the lump was putting out in the 3 series though from what I've read.

To the OP, when I'm looking for something the way you are I normally just go on autotrader and put in some parameters and start from the bottom and work my way through to around my budget and see if there's anything takes my fancy, especially if I don't have a specific make or model in mind. Sometimes you can find a little gem way below what you're looking to pay.

Citroen Xsara, with 39k on, looks tidy in the pics and not a car I'd think to look for, could turn out to be a little gem

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201152438627570/sort/priceasc/usedcars/fuel-type/diesel/body-type/estate/maximum-mileage/up_to_100000_miles/postcode/dh78tx/page/4/radius/1500?logcode=p

thats how I found this little peach, paid a shade over 400 quid for it about 3 or 4 years ago I had this, had 38k on when I bought it with history and it was a cracking little motor.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

Audi A4 1.9tdi esate?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> interesting. ill have a look out as never really thought of them as an optoin plus they do an estate so deff worth looking into.


the cdt is 113bhp, the cdti is 130 (i think). if you can, go for an auto as clutches and flywheels are eaten in the manual and youll be unlucky to get a prob with an autobox. I had the manual cdt and it was very comfortable but wouldnt pull granny out of bed. when you look at one try and take the engine cover off and look near the injectors to make sure there is no pool of diesel on the manifold as this means they're goosed. dont run it with no engine cover on as itll spray oil everywhere out of the fixing points. MPG on my manual was about 45ish mpg but i did have to flog it to get any performance out of it. make sure the aircon blows when stationary as the fans are a common failure, as are the intercooler o rings but these can be changed with upgraded ones in an afternoon if you're ok taking the bumper off (its not too difficult, just methodical). this was mine...




































a classic is bog standard then an se and then a club se and the top dog is a connousier. try and get one of those if you can. the ZTs look much better but the ride is no where near as good IMO. My audi is much faster and better handling but I do miss my 75, best cruiser I have ever owned and i'd deffo get another despite the probs I had with it.

try and get a pre project drive car as this is before rover started skimping on details. if the passenger side of the dash has AIRBAG on a badge, its fake wood and a project drive car. if it has AIRBAG etched in gold under the laquer, its a real wood dash and pre project drive and will have all the badges and finishings.

I sold mine a couple of years back on a V plate with 137k on the clock and got £1800 for it but it was a minter.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cheers for the replies iam on me phone so not easy to quote.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ford Focus TDCi or TDDi. Cheap as chips, tonnes of room in the back. I am definitely not recommending this because I've just got one hhaa....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think the Rover 75 with the BMW engine is a fantastic car, to the extent it was in my short list when i was changing my car before.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

We've got a C5. Been used as a workhorse and has done 85,000 trouble free miles. Not ever been serviced properly, basically one fuel filter and the odd oil change nothing more, nothing less. 100% reliable, comfortable and cheap. 3rd Citroen, all of which have been spot on. Yes they've got a reputation, but from experience its nothing to worry about. Although the petrol models are a bit pants from what I've heard...


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Rover 75 diesel or an MG ZT or ZT-T (estate version). Very big and comfy and the diesel engines are very reliable and quite nippy too. Have a look at Volvo's too. Also fantastic cars. The Volvo will probably be a bit better quality overall.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The Rover 75 is a lovely, comfortable drive, the engine is refined, economical and should be reliable (like most engines, it depends how they are treated, serviced etc)

Massive boot on the estate models - plenty of room for camping gear too :thumb::thumb:

The wood trim is a bit naff but it's solidly put together and it's alot of car for the money.

Production of the car started in 1999 I believe so plenty of choice for you. I would avoid the petrol engines, thirty and not particularly nippy.

Keep us updated.

EDIT: Take a look at the ZT range too, the same car essentially but a bit more sporty.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> The Rover 75 is a lovely, comfortable drive, the engine is refined, economical and should be reliable (like most engines, it depends how they are treated, serviced etc)
> 
> Massive boot on the estate models - plenty of room for camping gear too :thumb::thumb:
> 
> ...


most....but not all.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't think that V8 is standard as it's got the MG bumper trims. The standard 75 v8 had the exhausts completely hidden with a smooth lower bumper trim. Admittedly they did sound brilliant and I'd love one eventually!


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I've ran loads of cheap bangers and the ones that have always been the most impressive have been the audi a4s and you'll get a nice tdi avant for that money. possibly a passat too, but the a4s seem to stay tidy longer possibly due to being looked after better earlier in life due to being more expensive.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> do you know why models have the bmw engine? and are they 4 cylinder?
> 
> you got a thumbs up:thumb:


The reason there is a BMW diesel engine and electronics in the Rover 75 is because for a time BMW was the owner of Rover.

In 1996 BMW bought The Rover Group plc. This group consisted of Rover, Land Rover, MG and the brands Austin and Morris.

BMW did windge that they were losing money with The Rover Group, however during their ownership they did use The Rover Group assets to strengthen their product range. BMW used the 4X4 knowhow in Land Rover to develop the BMW X5, when Land Rover and Rover MG were sold BMW retained the rights for the new Mini which is sold through their dealerships.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Deano said:


> most....but not all.
> 
> Rover 75 v8 on dyno - YouTube


He said economical, so the V8 went out the window right away.:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> He said economical, so the V8 went out the window right away.:thumb:


yeah I was on about the nippy bit. :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

M.O.S said:


> Don't think that V8 is standard as it's got the MG bumper trims. The standard 75 v8 had the exhausts completely hidden with a smooth lower bumper trim. Admittedly they did sound brilliant and I'd love one eventually!


yeah lots swap the bumper so it will accommodate a higher flow exhaust.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I would go for a Citroen Xantia.

You can choose a very good example with that kind of money. Xantia has done very, very well in the German TÜV -statics. 
Auto Bild Germany chose it to their "10 best cars to buy under 1000e" -list. All the other cars on that list were really small cars like Skoda Fabia etc.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

right ive seen a a few cars. All Citreons, 

The first one is a 51 plate xsara. 80k miles 2.0 hdi 110 they want a trade sale of £1000. 

second one is a Xantia, W redge, 2.0 hdi estate 103k miles, £1000 private side of the road.

Third one is a Citreon C5 2.2 HDI sx. on a local forecourt was up for £2300 and now £1495. Full service history, mot no tax. 

Iam pushing towards the C5 but it is out of my budget. It is a cracking car hardly a mark on it and was a trade in for a picasso.

What do you think. 

The xantia i reck i could get him down a bit on the price as its a bit broosed and the xsara is a risk although when started was very very smooth with no smoke at all.

your views would be great and if anyone can lend me the extra id be most greatfull haha


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i know all cars have faults but my wife used to have a xsara and the electrics where a complete pig. the central locking was always breaking, and the instrument lights went twice. i like xantias, just make sure the adjustable suspension works.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

If your looking at an hdi bring a torch and a socket set and pop the lid off the diesel filter and look very carefully inside it for any tint metal particles from a failing cp1 pump. if it does have run away, or offer scrap money and give me a shout as i'm just about to put up for sale a few bits (hp pump, lift pump, rail pressure sensor, n75 valve)


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I was going to suggest Xantia's big old barges, but comfy as, imagine sitting in your favourite arm chair and driving, go for the older Tdi, hdi is ok but feels lacking compared to the turbo.

Don't worry about the suspension, the spheres are £15 each and a DIY job to change, been there done it when my old man had one.

They also corner flatter than an Audi A4 of the same age :thumb: and for a big barge it's surprisingly nimble.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Get the C5 its a tidy old bus.
Then you can listen to Marts attempts at making up "french car jokes" like I have to lol.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/.../fuel-type/diesel/sort/priceasc/price-to/2000


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

say away from the citroen c5 ,dreadful car for faults esp gear box. best to keep the car as simple as poss.the saab is good but no room in them for a big car,parts are big money. but if you get it cheap enough with a full history and the 2.2 td engine and its had things like a recent clutch /turbo etc then you will get 45 50 mpg


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

there is a xantia near me ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330665069062


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ that's very clean.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

had another look at that hdi 110 xsara. had a quick drive. felt suprisingly good, good clutch, gearbox and the brakes where brill. The only thing i noticed when having a good look at the engine was at the intercooler the bottoms pipe seemed to have oil residue around it, also the oil filler cap seems to have some residue. 
Injectors where fine with no signs of leaks etc

Ive read that this intercooler oil issue is normal. As somethings to do with breather pipes going into the intake system and when the car gets older there is a build up of oil residue. Is there anything i can do to check this before i purchase. It's a good car really a bit tatty here and there but gernerally a good car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, people must know by now that i run a 75 conny as a taxi, auto version, so far cover 274,000 + miles, and i have had it since it had 17,000 miles on it, so i think thats a testament to how good the engine is, if you need to know anything else, drop us a line


----------

